# Общий вопрос по аккордеон



## Yaroslav Yatsyk (25 Ноя 2019)

Всем здравствуйте.
У меня общий вопрос связаны с аккордеонами

Бывают ли аккордеоны, на которых регистры не имеют названий или маркировок?


----------



## Alexei (26 Ноя 2019)

А почему бы и нет? Особенно если регистров очень мало. Конечно сам владелец может убрать маркировку или заказать инструмент без маркировки.


----------



## Yaroslav Yatsyk (26 Ноя 2019)

Ну я видел такой аккордеон как на фото. Это нормально?
Просто интересно


----------



## Yaroslav Yatsyk (26 Ноя 2019)

yaroslav972802 написал(а):


> Ну я видел такой аккордеон как на фото. Это нормально?
> Просто интересно


Просто хочу узнать ли это допустимо, поскольку я начинающий аккордеонист и выбираю себе инструмент.


----------



## vev (26 Ноя 2019)

Yaroslav Yatsyk, 
пофиг... На звуке это никак не сказывается


----------



## MAN (28 Ноя 2019)

yaroslav972802 написал(а):


> Просто хочу узнать ли это допустимо.


Ли это допустимо бы вполне как. Волнуйтесь не. 
Вот помню эт я в смутносятом годе довелось мне как начинающему автомобилисту сесть за руль "Москвича", у которого заместо схемы переключения на набалдашнике рычага КПП была внутре розочка. А сам прозрачный. Дак то-о-о-же ужас!


----------

